# Some pics of my Cane Corso and my parents Rott playing...



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is about 8 months there and the Rott is 4 months. They love each other.


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Haha So Cute, Looks like they are having a blast!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks..yea they do. The Rott is in love with her. haha. He is always licking her mouth and climbing on her. She is already protective of him.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Awww...puppy play! how cute,I love canes by the way!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Wonderful pics. We have/had rotties and corsi too


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Bear2010 said:


> Awww...puppy play! how cute,I love canes by the way!


I love them too. Everyone is always asking me if she's a pit though. haha. 



Amaryllis said:


> They are beautiful!


Thank you! They are a handful when they're together too. 



BlackShadowCaneCorso said:


> Wonderful pics. We have/had rotties and corsi too


I can't wait to see how hard they will play when they get older or when he gets as big as her. Then the tables will turn. lol


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

LMH said:


> I love them too. Everyone is always asking me if she's a pit though. haha.


They do look alike except for the size.Your cane is much bigger then my Amstaff but in the face and build they are very similiar.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea I can see that. She doesn't have that very "mastiffy" build. Your dog is very cute.


----------

